# HW 77



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

my grandfather just passed the HW 77 air rifle on to me. anyone have this gun and if you do please put up a review on how it shoots.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Go shoot it yourself and see.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

hahaha


----------

